# de-budding



## Patches (Mar 2, 2011)

:wave: Haven't got my Nigerian sisters as yet...Haven't even told my hubby of 50 years that we are about to be goat parents...Anyway, the guy I'm getting them from does not believe in de-budding, if that is what it is called...He says it hurts the goats, and with us living in Southern Florida, the horns are a way the goats keep cool...Also, if not done right, crooked nubs grow instead of nice horns...What's the advice on Goat Spot?...Is it OK to keep the horns :whatgoat: ...Hope so, cause my girls are going to have theirs...Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

horns are beautiful on a goat and its the way they were designed. I personally cant have horns on my goats for a couple reasons the main one being for show they cant have horns. Once you learn to respect the horns adn you nip any bad behavior in the bud they wont ever use their horns on you.


----------

